# Installer open office1.1.5



## Roc (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour ,
 lorsque je tente d'installer Open office  , en cliquant sur "install" ou sur "setup" , j'ai à chaque fois le message suivant..."aucune application par défaut n'est spécifiée pour ouvrir le document...."et lorsque je veux choisir une application...eh bien je ne sais pas laquelle choisir justement  bien sur je n'ai pas office...( je suis débutant sur Mac..)
Merci de me guider si vous avez une idée?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Octobre 2005)

Salut

Pour pouvoir utiliser open office, il te faut X11, si tu ne veux ps utiliser X11, télécharge néoOffice qui est une version de open office sans X11


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

C'est bizarre, tu n'aurais pas téléchargé la version pour windows ? Je dis ça car l'installation est ultra simple. Tu décompresses ce que tu as téléchargé qui est en .dmg (tu dbl clic dessus) tu exécutes pareil le fichier suivant et tu mets le résultat dans "applications" 

Déjà laisse tomber la 1.1.5, télécharge la 2.0 ici
en prenant bien la version .fr Ensuite tu télécharges le dictionnaire sur fr.openoffice.org

Bye


----------



## ericb2 (5 Novembre 2005)

Je suggère plutôt cette version, plus complète que la version 2.0 (entre 2.0 et 2.0.1) :

ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/m137/OpenOffice.org-2.0_fr.dmg

L'extraction des fontes natives Apple est automatique, le jeu d'icones crystal est inclue (et fonctionne maintenant très bien), enfin, on peut envoyer le document actif en attachement, avec Mail ( bientôt avec thunderbird).

Prochaine amélioration (en cours) : essayer d'ajouter le module mdbtools, qui permet d'ouvrir une bdd access (en lecture seulement).


----------



## porte-plume (1 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous !

je viens de passer de OS X.2.8 à tiger.
et je viens (enfin ! merci macgeneration, j'ai passé du temps à lire les forums !), donc, je viens enfin de télécharger openoffice, et d'installer X11, et à nouveau de télécharger Ooo parce que la première fois il était en anglais. bon,  bien bien bien.

ma question maintenant c'est :
j'ai une icône d'Ooo.org2 sur mon bureau  (style icône comme quand on branche une clé USB, ou un appareil photo ou autre sur la prise USB), qu'est-ce-que j'en fais ? et l'icône de l'application Ooo n'apparaît nulle part, sauf quand je double clique sur l'icône du bureau citée plus haut (vous me suivez ?)

qui peut m'aider ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Décembre 2005)

si tu as une image disque sur ton bureau, tu double cliques dessus pour l'ouvrir  et copies le fhcier OOo2 dans ton répertoire /Applications ? J'ai bien compris la question ?:


----------



## porte-plume (2 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> si tu as une image disque sur ton bureau, tu double cliques dessus pour l'ouvrir  et copies le fhcier OOo2 dans ton répertoire /Applications ? J'ai bien compris la question ?:



oui, effectivement c'est tout con, j'avoue que je suis déroutée parce qu'en général les applications vont se ranger toutes seules dans le dossier Applications quand on les installe.

merci de la réponse !


----------

